# Iphone 4 cases, what do you use?



## bustabo (Aug 21, 2011)

I use an otterbox with the built in screen protector removed and use one of those stick on protectors on the phone itself. Keeps it perfect.


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

Try this

www.icepod.com/FeaturedProduct.aspx


----------



## bustabo (Aug 21, 2011)

I want my 30 seconds back


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Always otterbox, for me.


----------



## beartp515 (Oct 25, 2009)

I don't have a iPhone so take this for what its worth,I have a Thunderbolt with a sedio convert case, a slim case and then a rubber outter covering that goes over the slim case. And a zagg screen protector. It's the best thing I have found. The otter box didn't fully cover my phone and like you said stuff got behind the screen protector. I think what you have is pretty good.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

beartp515 said:


> I don't have a iPhone so take this for what its worth,I have a Thunderbolt with a sedio convert case, a slim case and then a rubber outter covering that goes over the slim case. And a zagg screen protector. It's the best thing I have found. The otter box didn't fully cover my phone and like you said stuff got behind the screen protector. I think what you have is pretty good.


I like this case quite a bit , the only problem I have is that the screen protector bubbles where it meets with the slim case. 
The quality is way better than the otterbox that's for sure.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

MDShunk said:


> Always otterbox, for me.


They made a great case for the 3GS iphone, but the otterbox for the IP4 sucks IMO. Cheaply made.


----------



## beartp515 (Oct 25, 2009)

cdnelectrician said:


> I like this case quite a bit , the only problem I have is that the screen protector bubbles where it meets with the slim case.
> The quality is way better than the otterbox that's for sure.


Do you have the Zagg protector? Mine was doing that to. Noticed that it was a small price of plastic from the case doing it. So I shaved it off. Bada Bing.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

beartp515 said:


> Do you have the Zagg protector? Mine was doing that to. Noticed that it was a small price of plastic from the case doing it. So I shaved it off. Bada Bing.


It's similar to the zag but its made by seidio. I'll give that a try thanks!


----------



## ohiosparky99 (Nov 12, 2009)

otterbox for the iphone4 and for the ipad2, we have a 2 year old and so far the otterbox seems to pass the test


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

Bump

Was issued an iphone 4 today. Need to get a case. I always used to wear my flip phone in a case hanging off the pocket of my Carharts (bibs), this phone is bigger. How / where do you guys carry yours? Any other case suggestions?


----------



## MattMc (May 30, 2011)

I have a Mophie Juice Pack Plus, and I also have an otter box . I like the Mophie better because it has the battery, but the otter box is pretty rugged and you don't need a screen protector. There is a new Mophie case that is like an otter box but with the battery.


----------



## Wildcat95 (Oct 21, 2012)

I have a 3GS now and have an otterbox defender which I really like but I'm getting a 4s in December and right now I'm leaning toward the life proof case but I'm not sure how well it holds up to being dropped and all that but it's waterproof and you can drop it in mud. Bad news is they're 50$ on amazon and that's the cheapest I could find.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*LP*

http://www.lifeproof.com/


----------



## AaronJohnTurner (Nov 16, 2009)

Lifeproof! Well worth the 80 bucks I payed for it. It stands up to the bumps, dust, and abuse of being on military exercises, so it would be more than perfect for the jobsite. It's very thin, and if your phone gets dirty you can run the whole thing under some water and soap to clean er' off.


----------



## k_buz (Mar 12, 2012)

I have an Otter with the rubberized outer shell taken off. With the outer shell on, I couldn't easily take it in and out of my leg pocket.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

I don't use a cover on mine.


----------



## Traveen (Feb 10, 2011)

My vote is for the lifeproof too! 



Waterproof, the built in screen protector Dosent get hazy as fast as the otter box one, and it doesn't have a massive rubber condom to get stuck in your pocket! 


Downsides to the lifeproof is only a stock ( apple) size charger works to fit in its charging port and the headphones need an adapter ( included ) to plug in bc the case has a threaded plug with an o-ring to keep water and dust out 


I've had both and the lifeproof is a lot more functional!


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

Sounds like most carry 'em in pockets? Any crushing issues? I've only ever had flips.


----------



## Traveen (Feb 10, 2011)

I keep mine in my Carhart bib pocket. 


Screen to my chest and hasn't been crushed yet !


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

Traveen said:


> I keep mine in my Carhart bib pocket.
> 
> 
> Screen to my chest and hasn't been crushed yet !


This is the way I'm leaning. It'll just displace either my wallet or notepad.  I'm too damn old for change :laughing:


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Otter Box Commuter. Much thinner than the Defender and the outer shell is plastic so it goes in and out of a pocket easily. Also it comes with the best stick-on screen protector on the market and the case does not have one built -in.


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

I have the iPhone 5 now and I got the Otterbox defender for it. I really like the case now, it seems a lot more durable. With the iPhone 4 the rubber on the case got soft and cracked after only a few months. I guess time will tell.


----------



## FastFokker (Sep 18, 2012)

I've seen guys just use ziplock bags, makes it dust and water proof. If you need super strong, go Otterbox, but then the phone becomes massive. I like Lifeproof the most, as I'm most worried of dust and water with a little concern for durability. Plus Lifeproof comes in pink!


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

What is it about the iphones that make them crack so easy? I have an older android phone with just a thin rubber skin and have dropped it numerous times and have yet to have any damage to the phone. I've seen iphones fall from 3 feet and the screen gets wasted.


----------



## MattMc (May 30, 2011)

A guy I work with has that new Motorola android phone, and dropped it from about 30 feet out of a lift in a plant last week and didn't have a case on it it landed on the corner with no visual damage and it works fine too. Go figure! I love my IPhone though and wouldn't trade it for anything at this point, I am leaning towards the new Mophie juice pack pro case, but at $129 it's a hard sell. I have the Mophie juice pack plus right now and like it cause I'm s fan of a charging case. Also have 2 otterboxes, I never took the ad cons one out of the package, I'm gonna sell it to put towards the Mophie pro.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

erics37 said:


> I don't use a cover on mine.


bareback :brows:


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Galaxy S lll with an otter box. The IPhone is just too small for me but my two girls have them and love them.
Btw, the otterbox has a very tough belt clip that holds the phone tight like the old Nextel type. It snaps in and out. I wear it next to a small tool pouch with no problem at all.


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

Traveen said:


> I keep mine in my Carhart bib pocket.
> 
> Screen to my chest and hasn't been crushed yet !


Just watch leaking over open tanks.... Lost some items that way


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

Life proof. Only way to roll.


----------



## Pompadour (Mar 19, 2011)

i use a defender. every once in a while, i carry it bare.


----------



## dirtyfrank (Jan 25, 2011)

Lunatik Taktik.

https://www.lunatik.com/products/taktik


----------



## dthurmond (Feb 7, 2011)

Otter box is what I have . The only problem I have with it is the rubber flap that opens for the phone charger is tearing . I have had it a while though .


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

had an otter box it sucked now i have nothing and it's great


----------



## thoenew (Jan 17, 2012)

I have a Galaxy S3 and use the Otterbox Defender. I put a screen protector on the phone so not to worry about the built in one on the case. The S3 has Gorilla Glass 2, so I'm not to concerned.


----------



## Knipperknapp (Nov 14, 2012)

I've got a iPhone 4S had the defender but the rubber outta got warped. Bought the life proof case after. Best money I've ever spent phone still looks brand new


----------



## Rochsolid (Aug 9, 2012)

cdnelectrician said:


> They made a great case for the 3GS iphone, but the otterbox for the IP4 sucks IMO. Cheaply made.


I've got an otter box for my iphone4. Best 60$ investment I've ever made for my phone! I've
Dropped my phone off ladders and my case just takes the beating without any damage to my phone. But after a year the case is starting to show its abuse. But for 60$, of that's all I need to protect my phone, so be it


----------



## Rochsolid (Aug 9, 2012)

stuiec said:


> Bump
> 
> Was issued an iphone 4 today. Need to get a case. I always used to wear my flip phone in a case hanging off the pocket of my Carharts (bibs), this phone is bigger. How / where do you guys carry yours? Any other case suggestions?


Back pocket


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

dthurmond said:


> Otter box is what I have . The only problem I have with it is the rubber flap that opens for the phone charger is tearing . I have had it a while though .


Go to the website and do a warranty claim, no questions and they mail u a new one! 

Easiest warranty ever


----------



## aDudeInPhx (Feb 20, 2012)

Incipio destroyer for me. 

When I'm not working:
I like to carry my phone in my front pants pocket clipped to the top of the pocket with the screen facing my leg for protection against scratching. The north/south layout of the clip is very comfortable compared to the east/west layout of the otter box. The only time my phone ever needs to come out of the clip is for taking pictures. 

When working: 
I clip it to the top pocket of my parts pouch with the screen facing in. 

I don't use a screen protector & haven't ever had a relevant scratch. 

I see otter boxes everywhere & I get that they are super popular, but for me they are too bulky. 

Cons about incipio destroyer: 
Not water proof
Clip could be a little stronger but with a lifetime warranty I don't worry too much about it.


----------



## rrolleston (Mar 6, 2012)

We either use the 

http://www.lifeproof.com/

or this

http://www.pelican-case.com/i1015.html


----------



## bfd_ast (Jul 26, 2010)

I use otter box. I have dropped it off the top of a fire truck and nothing is wrong with my phone. I love them!


----------



## GEORGE D (Apr 2, 2009)

I used a Griffin Survivor case, after otterbox defender failed me miserably, although griffin is bulky and hard to get in/out of pocket, it is bullet proof. As someone mentioned my otterbox always got dust and crap between its plastic and my screen protector. I think it was very poorly built. Especially compared to the 3G version. The griffin never got dust under screen protector and kept my phone immaculate.


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

I love my otter box and their warranty service. I usually am the one to demonstrate how nice it is if I know of someone on the fence. I don't think twice before dropping it of the 10' ladder or tossing it across a yard.


----------



## Jamuz (Aug 8, 2007)

Otter box defender. I ripped out the crappy, useless screen protector and put a zag hd shield on my phone. Perfect combo in my opinion!!!


----------



## Dead Roman (Jul 7, 2011)

Www.cyborcase.come


You're welcome.


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

For what?


----------



## Dead Roman (Jul 7, 2011)

.com*


and showing you the glory of the greatest iphone case made.


----------



## GEORGE D (Apr 2, 2009)

How are you guys with lifeproof cases dealing with muffled sound? I can't get anyone to hear me through mic.


----------



## FanelliBT (Dec 14, 2012)

GEORGE D said:


> How are you guys with lifeproof cases dealing with muffled sound? I can't get anyone to hear me through mic.


That's pretty common with lifeproof cases I never got mine to go away I just used the Bluetooth until my lifeproof case broke.


----------



## GEORGE D (Apr 2, 2009)

FanelliBT said:


> That's pretty common with lifeproof cases I never got mine to go away I just used the Bluetooth until my lifeproof case broke.


Wow, that's what I figured, use Bluetooth but don't want to all the time. That blows balloons


----------



## GEORGE D (Apr 2, 2009)

Ok, I officially regret buying the lifeproof case, what a worthless pos. unfortunately it was an eBay purchase with no return option, (didn't catch that till after received) but at least it wasn't $100 or whatever they go for from site, it was still $38 which still sucks.


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

GEORGE D said:


> Ok, I officially regret buying the lifeproof case, what a worthless pos. unfortunately it was an eBay purchase with no return option, (didn't catch that till after received) but at least it wasn't $100 or whatever they go for from site, it was still $38 which still sucks.


 
Get a Zag or Ghost Armour face on the phone. Peel the plastic crap out from the inside of your Lifeproof case. I did this, and it seems to work great (I can hear fine now, I never had anyone complain that I was muffled). Of course, it is no longer waterproof, but you knew that.


----------



## FanelliBT (Dec 14, 2012)

GEORGE D said:


> Ok, I officially regret buying the lifeproof case, what a worthless pos. unfortunately it was an eBay purchase with no return option, (didn't catch that till after received) but at least it wasn't $100 or whatever they go for from site, it was still $38 which still sucks.


Go to lifeproof.com they have some troubleshooting for it. There support on the phone is really good too they might have another answer.


----------



## GEORGE D (Apr 2, 2009)

stuiec said:


> Get a Zag or Ghost Armour face on the phone. Peel the plastic crap out from the inside of your Lifeproof case. I did this, and it seems to work great (I can hear fine now, I never had anyone complain that I was muffled). Of course, it is no longer waterproof, but you knew that.


Yeah, kind if defeats the main reason for having a lifeproof however better than tossing in trash. I stuck my phone back in the $8 eBay case I had it in originally and gotta admit this case is awesome for what it is, I just wanted to take one step ahead and fully protect my phone from everything. I'll try and find the case and post it. I will also send email to LP and hope for a resolution.


----------



## LowZ (Nov 30, 2012)

stuiec said:


> Get a Zag or Ghost Armour face on the phone. Peel the plastic crap out from the inside of your Lifeproof case. I did this, and it seems to work great (I can hear fine now, I never had anyone complain that I was muffled). Of course, it is no longer waterproof, but you knew that.


The Zagg website has some cool products. I bought the privacy screen protector and use it with the Otterbox. It's big and clunky but it gets the job done. Gonna check out the Ghost Armour. This is the first I've heard of it.


----------



## GEORGE D (Apr 2, 2009)

Ok, got a new lifeproof case from bestbuy after a friend showed me his that worked perfectly, and sure enough it does. I think everything on eBay or amazon are probly returned defective ones. The only bad thing I have against this case is the air gap between lens which gives it a not so perfect reaction, but other than this it is an awesome case.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

I have a PhoneSuit. It's an external battery. Works great. 
I've had IPhones for years and have gone thru all styles of skins. The only one I liked was a leather covered hard shell. And I always keep my phone in a belt pouch.


----------



## Maple_Syrup25 (Nov 20, 2012)

otterbox defender with the real tree camo!


----------



## Ampere (Jul 16, 2010)

I use the book book from twelve south; It's replaced my wallet

http://twelvesouth.com/products/bookbook_iphone/


----------



## JustinG (Sep 4, 2012)

Ampere said:


> I use the book book from twelve south; It's replaced my wallet
> 
> http://twelvesouth.com/products/bookbook_iphone/


I've been using this one from pad and quill for a couple of weeks and loving it so far.

http://www.padandquill.com/cases-for-iphone-ipod-touch/little-pocket-book-for-iphone-5.html


----------



## UncleMike (Jan 2, 2013)

I don't have an iPhone, but I can't say enough good things about Otterbox cases. I had one on my Blackberry years ago, skipped it on my Droid (that thing was built like a tank), tried the Verizon case on my Bionic and quickly went to Otterbox, and now have an Otterbox Defender on my Galaxy Nexus. I've dropped the phone several times from 12-15 feet up onto concrete, and the phone has come out without a scratch. I can't say as much for the case itself, but it's always held together well enough to suffice until the warranty replacement arrived.


----------

